# Did a Progressive policy review to get Insurance lowered



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

All I know, anyone driving without the rideshare coverage on personal policy is crazy. I've been with them for three years and have the coverage since day 1.

I could tell they were asking trick questions and knew the answers already. I have rideshare included, but those questions are brilliant to try and catch you. All I know, be prepared for trick questions applied to rideshare, even if you carry it, like myself.


I only had a windshield chip repair and a no-fault total loss on my Ford Taurus (they were paid back by her insurance) since year 2012. 

I got the tight wads to have $20 knocked off per month with an added roadside.

Be careful if you're hiding it.. I couldn't imagine getting dumped and future companies having that info.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Anybody doing this without the knowledge and consent of their insurance company is just courting disaster.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I remembered in the past they used to do the review and lower insurance every 6 months.

Now they get you to call for one to get rates lowered. I'm sure it has something to do with hooking my scum bag insurance agent up.


You would think with paperless billing (I'm sure a big saving on them) 3 years of safe driving, home owner, gold status and continued coverage would warrant a break without having to call.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> I remembered in the past they used to do the review and lower insurance every 6 months.
> 
> Now they get you to call for one to get rates lowered. I'm sure it has something to do with hooking my scum bag insurance agent up.
> 
> You would think with paperless billing (I'm sure a big saving on them) 3 years of safe driving, home owner, gold status and continued coverage would warrant a break without having to call.


Youre just gold status ?
Not platinum ?


----------

